# I could really use some HELP.



## Mailman1960 (Dec 12, 2021)

I've been talking with a older than me digger and he's been telling me great stories and places to go. He wanted to just get rid of these, is it even worth keeping the carrying case and boxes. 
Tried one not good.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 13, 2021)

That style was made for Walmart back in 1994. They are too new to be worth a lot but some Coke collector would buy them. Shipping a six pack would be an outrageous amount. Maybe you can sell them locally.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 13, 2021)

Down the road they'll definitely be worth more with the carriers.

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2021)

You tried one...why? Thanks funny. Let me guess it was lacking...I don't know...carbonation!  Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You tried one...why? Thanks funny. Let me guess it was lacking...I don't know...carbonation!  Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Why ? Why climb a mountain. You do know we did in garbage dumps.
                                        Giddy  Up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Why ? Why climb a mountain. You do know we did in garbage dumps.
> Giddy  Up


I would rappell a cliff, if there were bottle down there.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I would rappell a cliff, if there were bottle down there.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm talking to a retired digger. He said you want hutches, get those rubber steel toe boots goes up to your knees. Go around the sand bar, water might be up to your neck, start kicking around when you feel one scoop it up with your fish net. Ok I'm thinking many things could go wrong here, but he was a door gunner in Vietnam, 59 missions that's a walk in the park for him.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I would rappell a cliff, if there were bottle down there.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Going downward is a lot easier for me than the trip back up... I'd give it a shot.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Going downward is a lot easier for me than the trip back up... I'd give it a shot.


On second thought...I'll take the elevator.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> On second thought...I'll take the elevator.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Dec 20, 2021)

Maybe off topic, but I worked in a shop once, and a guy was draining the water from a compressor. Someone dared another to drink it. Rusty, nasty water. We took up a collection and got $35, and this guy drank it right down. about 4 oz. in a paper cup. He was fine.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2021)

MCglass said:


> Maybe off topic, but I worked in a shop once, and a guy was draining the water from a compressor. Someone dared another to drink it. Rusty, nasty water. We took up a collection and got $35, and this guy drank it right down. about 4 oz. in a paper cup. He was fine.


He would do well on Ridiculousness, although even his antic would pale compared to some of the stuff on that show.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

MCglass said:


> Maybe off topic, but I worked in a shop once, and a guy was draining the water from a compressor. Someone dared another to drink it. Rusty, nasty water. We took up a collection and got $35, and this guy drank it right down. about 4 oz. in a paper cup. He was fine.





sandchip said:


> He would do well on Ridiculousness, although even his antic would pale compared to some of the stuff on that show.


I'm sure I make a couple bucks again this coming year, it’s time for the 17 cicada.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You tried one...why? Thanks funny. Let me guess it was lacking...I don't know...carbonation! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Your reading my head!!! That’s funny stuff there…. Did u ever just have to have a coke??! Thirsty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

